# Community Season 6 Coming to Yahoo



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 1, 2014)

No, that wasn't a joke or a typo. 



> “Yahoo is all about connecting the best creators to the audiences who love their work. ‘Community’ has an incredibly passionate and loyal fan base who have fought hard to keep this amazing show alive. We couldn’t be more excited to work with Dan, Joel, and the entire cast, as well as Sony, to deliver a great season 6,” said Kathy Savitt, CMO of Yahoo.
> 
> "The fans spoke and we listened. Thanks to Yahoo, and the amazing team that makes ‘Community’ great, we've avoided the Darkest Timeline yet again and plan to deliver a fantastic season," said Zack Van Amburg, president of programming and production for SPT.


 

Source


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 1, 2014)

...Yahoo?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 1, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> ...Yahoo?


Making use of "Yahoo Screen" https://screen.yahoo.com/ Which I've never heard about ever.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 1, 2014)

Well, that was unexpected.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 1, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> M
> 
> Making use of "Yahoo Screen" https://screen.yahoo.com/ Which I've never heard about ever.



So you really arent joking... weird.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 1, 2014)

What exactly is this...?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 1, 2014)

I expected Netflix.
I considered Hulu.
But Yahoo?

No. I mean, yes. Yay, Community. But at the same time. Wut.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 1, 2014)

It's either Yahoo or we all go to the darkest timeline, which nobody wants.

Completely unexpected, and literally at the last minute as well, as today was the last day for it to possibly be renewed. I would have preferred netflix to keep it going  like they did with Arrested Development, but hey, I'd take Yahoo over nothing any day of the week.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 1, 2014)

I... I don't think I want this.

Sometimes, sometimes dead is bettah.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 1, 2014)

I guess they had a Chang of heart.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 1, 2014)

Ehh...


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 1, 2014)

#sixseasonsandamovie
Is it a real season though, or only 13 episodes?
Regardless, I hope the cast doesnt diminish any further and they get the leavers back for the movie. Otherwise I'm glad its going on


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 1, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I... I don't think I want this.
> 
> Sometimes, sometimes dead is bettah.


Its kinda the "monkey's paw" thing again


----------



## Flame (Jul 1, 2014)

Yahoo! Community is not dead yet!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 1, 2014)

Eh. I kinda stopped watching Community after a disappointing fourth season, although I heard season five was better.

Just kinda wish it would die, it's been on life support for a while and it's been painful see the whole "will it will it not" song and dance time after time.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 1, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Eh. I kinda stopped watching Community after a disappointing fourth season, although I heard season five was better.
> 
> Just kinda wish it would die, it's been on life support for a while and it's been painful see the whole "will it will it not" song and dance time after time.


 
Pretty much this. I watched a couple episodes of season 5, but I couldn't really get back into it. I'd be ok with seeing Community go down for good, it's getting to the point where they're just beating a wounded/dying horse because of all the Internet's "OH PLX BRING CUMMUNITY BACK "


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 2, 2014)

i liked most of last season, though the loss of troy and pierce did leave its mark. the old guy from breaking bad was a good replacement, but something was missing.
still, there were some really nice eps. like the meowmeowbeenz, gi joe and dungeons and dragons one.
i recently watched season 4 though and i have to say, theres not much memorable about that one. i mean, changnesia and the origin thing towards the end, those were nice. but otherwise.

while i have to agree that, to me, the show peaked around season 3, with pillow forts, chang going crazy and the video game episode, i still like watching it even now and i will keep watching it. like the simpsons. still enjoyable if you dont take this stuff too serious


----------



## Gahars (Jul 2, 2014)

Clydefrosch said:


> like the simpsons. still enjoyable if you dont take this stuff too serious


 

IT ANGERS


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Jul 3, 2014)

I liked community, but it isn't or never was the type of show that deserves to keep coming back from limbo, it should have crossed over after the 3rd season, before it started to spinoff to it's current wacky-ness. Community Seasons 1 and 2 are a completely different show than season 3 and onward. But what do I know, sometimes people shit on each other.


----------

